# Can I use my LaserJet 1100A Printer on my Mac?(moved from Hardware



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

It never occurred to me that I can't find drivers to use my HP LazerJet 1100A Printer/Scanner/Copier with my Mac Intel Duo Notebook.

I ordered the cable to hook it up to the USB Port, then couldn't find drivers... but I did see forums and web sites that were way to confusing for me to follow on how to do it, I believe thats what I was looking at, something about iJet4 driver?? not sure what the deal was if anybody knows about this I'd be very greatful, thanks, joe

Oh yeah, plus the disc that came with the USB to DB25 Female Parallel Printer Cable came with the small disc that can't work in mac notebooks, so not sure what drivers are on it that can help???


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Can I use my LaserJet 1100A Printer on my Mac?*

I don't see any Mac drivers at HP for that printer.
Maybe there is a way to do this using Bootcamp or better yet, Parallels.

Parallels creates a virtual machine allowing Windows to run from inside the Mac environment.
Depends on how much you like this printer, I suppose.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Can I use my LaserJet 1100A Printer on my Mac?*

Thanks, I thought of that, I'm going to look into it. I've been putting off loading anything to do with Windows so not to get viruses and what ever else can follow...

This lazerjet printer is great, they make a very easy to install rebuild kit when it starts to pull more than one sheet of paper, unlike the other HP printers they make that are impossible to repair.

This printer will last forever, it cost me $500.00 when I bought it, it's a work horse, prints nice and square, the mechanics were designed great and to last, ask anybody who owns one of these HP 1100A.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Can I use my LaserJet 1100A Printer on my Mac?*

Give this a try. It will only print. No one has found a way to make it scan on a mac that I have found.

http://www.macworld.com/forums/ubbthreads/showthreaded.php?Number=357997


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Can I use my LaserJet 1100A Printer on my Mac?*



Terrister said:


> Give this a try. It will only print. No one has found a way to make it scan on a mac that I have found.
> 
> http://www.macworld.com/forums/ubbthreads/showthreaded.php?Number=357997


Thank you, that link sure looks to be where I can get the printer drivers.

I've been opening up link after link, reading just a little bit of it here and there and I'm having a hard time understanding what to do, there is no link that brings me to where it actually is the driver to operate the printer, I did load something, but it didn't seem to do anything.

I'm missing something, I need to go through it again reading more of it..

thank you very much...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Can I use my LaserJet 1100A Printer on my Mac?*

This is the link to the driver. http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/MacOSX/hpijs

If you need more help getting this running, I'll transfer you to our Mac forum.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Can I use my LaserJet 1100A Printer on my Mac?*



Terrister said:


> This is the link to the driver. http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/MacOSX/hpijs
> 
> If you need more help getting this running, I'll transfer you to our Mac forum.


Your a Saint!!! thank you very much, I down loaded it, then I seen where it said it was the driver for all them printers, so when I'm back home later on I need to try it, thanks again...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Can I use my LaserJet 1100A Printer on my Mac?*

Let us know how it goes. I'll share this with our Mac section.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Can I use my LaserJet 1100A Printer on my Mac?*

I went to that web site, everything looks like its to work, but I don't know if I'm doing anything wrong because I can't seem to figure it out. 

I tried for just a little while, I meant to go back to it again one more time before I posted back, I wanted to read more of it to make sure I didn't miss something.

things got busy here and I got side tracked....


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Can I use my LaserJet 1100A Printer on my Mac?*

Let's transfer you over to the Mac forum and see if we are missing anything.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Sure, sounds good... I just got my new RMA HDD so I wanted to install that and fix a few other things, then that would be great if I can get this HP1100A lazer Jet going, they really are work horses...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, let me recap. you have a macbook pro, and an older hp printer that is parallel only, not usb. you bought a cable to adapt the parallel cable to usb to plug in the mac, but it came with a mini cd that you can't stick in the laptop drive. if this is correct, then this is how to slove the problem. 1st of all, that cable needs drivers on the mac to work. so you need to either get the contents on the mini cd to a full sized cd, use a tray loading external cd drive, or goto the cable's manifacture's website to download the dirvers to install the drivers on the mac. after the cable drivers are installed, you need to goto that linux link, and download and install ghostscript, the 'esp gs' software. then install foomatic, the 'hpijs foomtic' software. now restart the mac, just cause. now plug in your printer, turn it on, and then as the site says " To add a USB printer, Tiger (OS X 10.4.x) users should open the Printer Setup Utility and click on the Add icon at the top of the Printer List window. A new window will open. In that window, click the Default Browser icon at the top left. Highlight your printer in the section below. Use the "Print Using" pop-up menu near the bottom of the window to select the correct PPD for your printer and click Add. " now it should print.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes sinclair_tm, the situation is what you said.... 

Sabrent didn't list that cable driver at their web site, I emailed them asking if any other product driver listed for down load would work, mean while I'm working on the other ways you said to get this driver loaded. 

I'm looking for a USB disc drive, all I have are internal ribbon cables (IDE). 

Just in case you wanted to take a look I have the links below for you.

http://www.sabrent.com/products/index.htm (Product Drivers)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812156012
(where I got the cable)

As soon as I get set up and load the driver I'll run thru the directions you listed and post back, thank you very much, Joe


----------

